# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  Πρόβλημα με θυροτηλεόραση bitron video

## gpan

Καλημέρα σας,


Διαθέτω την εικονιζόμενη θυροτηλεόραση bitron στο διαμέρισμά μου και το πρόβλημα που μου παρουσιάζει είναι ότι όταν μου χτυπήσει κάποιος το κουδούνι ενώ ανοίγει το φως που βρίσκεται πάνω από τα κουδούνια στην είσοδο της πολυκατοικίας και ανάβει αυτόματα και το monitor της θυροτηλεόρασής μου, αντί για καθαρή εικόνα εμφανίζει πολλές οριζόντιες γραμμές. Το 2ο και 3ο κουμπί που αφορούν το άνοιγμα της πόρτας εισόδου και του θυρομεγαφώνου αντίστοιχα λειτουργούν κανονικά.

Επίσης, το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα παρουσιάζεται απ' ότι φαίνεται μόνο στο δικό μου διαμέρισμα. Αν και δεν είμαι ηλεκτρονικός, από μία γρήγορη ματιά δε φαίνεται να έχει φουσκώσει κάποιος πυκνωτής ή να ξεκολλήσει κάποιο καλώδιο. Μήπως έχετε να μου προτείνετε κάποια ιδέα;
Σας ευχαριστώ θερμά.


DSC_0043.jpgDSC_0039.jpgDSC_0042.jpg

----------


## vanseremet

Το πιθανότερο είναι λόγω παλαιότητας να έχει βλάβη το μονιτορ. Παρ'όλα αυτά δεν αποκλείεται και να υπάρχει διακοπή στο ομοαξονικό καλώδιο της εικόνας. Ξεδιάλυνε τον ροπολογία της καλωδίωσης (αν τα καλώδια πηγαίνουν απο διαμ/σμα σε σιαμ/σμα με διακλάδωση επάνω σε κάθε μόνιτορ ή αν υπάρχουν διακλαδώσεις εξω στην σκάλα του κλιμακοαστασίου) Ο πιο εύκολος τρόπος να εξακριβώσεις αν φταίει το καλώδιο είναι να αντικατυαστήσεις προσωρινά το μ'ονιτορ με ενα το οποίο να λειτουργεί (τουγείτονα) ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ το μονιτορ αυτό μόλις το βγάλεις απο τον τοίχο αν δεν έχει πλαστικό περίβλημα ΕΧΕΙ ΥΨΗΛΗ ΤΑΣΗ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ 10000 volt για τη λειτουργία της οθόνηε ΟΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΑΓΓΙΖΕΙΣ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙΣ

----------


## George Best

Καλησπερα στους φιλους ,πριν πολλα χρονια ειχα περασει μια θυροτηλεοραση bitron ,τα μονιτορ ητανε τα MV-60,και η μπουτονιερα ητανε η G60,G60K,το προβλημα ειναι το θυρομεγαφωνο λογω βροχης,μηπως γνωριζει καποιος φιλος που μπορω ν'απευθυνθω για αγορα ή αν γνωριζει τεχνικα χαρακτηριστικα για κατι παρομοιο αλλης φιρμας,ή αγορα απο ηλεκτρονικα,servise υπαρχει στην Αθηνα για πληροφοριες?Ευχαριστω !!!!

----------


## manolo

Η αντιπροσωπεία της BITRON αν δε κάνω λάθος είναι η Rakson Ελλάς.
Περισσότερες πληροφορίες στο www.rakson.gr

----------


## George Best

Ευχαριστω φιλε μου θα επικοινωνησω!!

----------


## goudi

παιδιά,

στη πολυκατοικία έχουμε μια θυροτηλεόραση bitron , παλιά του 1978, όπως παραπάνω στη φωτογραφία.
Θέλω να βγάλω τη πρόσοψη έξω, στη πιλοτή, για να αλλάξω τα χαρτάκια με τα ονόματα στα κουδούνια. 
Στο πάνω μέρος έχει 2 βίδες που ξεβιδόνονται, οκ, στο κάτω μέρος όμως έχει από μέσα κάτι σαν άγκιστρο ή μάνδαλο (απο όσο μπορώ να δω ζορίζοντας το λίγο). Δε μπορώ να το βγάλω και φοβάμαι να βάλω πολύ δύναμη, μη σπάσει και τίποτα.
Έχει βγάλει κανείς κάτι παρόμοιο? ξέρει πως δουλεύει?

ευχαριστώ

----------


## her

Αν θυμάμαι καλα δεν χρειαχετε να ανοίξεις την μπουτονιερα για να αλλάξεις ονόματα. Με ενα μικρό κατσαβίδι κάνεις δεξιά αριστερά το τσαμακι.

Για να ανοιξεις την μπουτονιερα χρειάζεσε τα 2 κλειδιά. Τα έχεις;  Μετα η μπουτονιερα ανοίγει απο πάνω προς τα κατω. (Σαν ντουλάπι) Κατω δεν πειράζεις τίποτα. Αυτο που βλέπεις κατω ειναι ο μεντεσες.

----------


## goudi

ωραίος ο her !!! όντως αμα παίξεις με το κατσαβιδάκι ,βγαίνει το τζαμάκι.
DSC_0265.jpg
η θυρεοτηλεόραση

και εδώ , στο κόκκινο κύκλο, πρέπει να είναι ο μεντεσές που λες. οπότε αρκεί να βάλω λίγη δύναμη και λίγο αντισκωριακό ίσως για να ανοίξει
DSC_0268.jpg 
γιατί έχει βγεί και ενα μπουτόν απο τη θέση του, να το σπρώξω λίγο απο μέσα προς τα έξω όπως και η οθόνη θέλει λίγο στερέωση με σιλικόνη
υπάρχουν 230 volt εδώ,ε; δε πιάνω τίποτα απο τα καλώδια ; ( ή κατεβάζω το γενικό)

ευχαριστώ her !!!

----------


## goudi

μήπως έχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα.....
σε μέρες με πολύ βροχή/υγρασία, κάτι κολλάει και συνεχόμενα περνάει ρεύμα για να ανοίγει η πόρτα της πολυκατοικίας. καμιά ιδέα τι να φταίει...;

----------

